# Lancaster and Chester Railway



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

Dose anyone have any information on a Rolls-Royce as a high rail inspection vehicle. I read that this short line rail road did. I do know that the Springs family still has a rolls that is from the 50s. I don't think this is the same one. It true that would be on nice high rail.

John


----------

